# intersting night at work.would lke a womans opinion



## antisocialcreep (May 13, 2011)

without divulging too many details in the interest of speed and privacy...
last night i was at work when a lady walks in and wants my services, attractive, well dressed, about 35. i ask her to fill out all of the necessary papers and she is unable to provide me with certain items. i politely let her know that if she can not provide the information i would be unable to help her. she then asks me if we could speak somewhere without an audience. when we stepped into one of our offices she proceeds to immediately remove her dress.... i sit down in my chair and just try to process what was happening. she approaches me bends over to rub 'me' and tells me i can do anything i want to her AND!!! she will pay double the quoted price..... it took everything i had to decline the woman standing naked in front of me with a damn fine rack job, smoking hot body, and first full of cash.(if i were to get caught i would lose my job for doing what she asked, otherwise...im no a saint) sounds straight out of a 70's porno script,huh? these things do actually happen some what frequently in my line of work. my question is this:
is this type of thing a normal behavior for most women? one of those times that women know that no one else will ever know and they can do dirty things with the huge mean looking guy?
as i have said, things like this do happen often enough. the demographic of women covers the board, some are very high end professionals some are strippers, some married ,some single . just figured i would ask and see if i couldnt get a straight answer.


----------



## Built (May 13, 2011)

Um, wow. What is your line of work?


----------



## antisocialcreep (May 13, 2011)

im a professional scum bag. seriously though similar shit happens bout once a month or bi-monthly


----------



## yerg (May 14, 2011)

Im a tattoo artist.  this happens occasionally!!! lol


----------



## sassy69 (May 14, 2011)

I'm thinking unless you've got some damn high business ethics or these pieces of requried information that she can't pony up are federally regulated or something.  

I dunno.. it always feel like ain't nuttin for free. There's a catch to everything that will always come back & bite you in the ass later.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 14, 2011)

antisocialcreep said:


> im a professional scum bag.



Oh, so you're a lawyer.


----------



## easymoney (May 14, 2011)

Ouch...not all of us are scumbags...


----------



## antisocialcreep (May 18, 2011)

lmao, no im not a lawyer, i have too high an ethical code for that. im a scumbag not a bottom feeder. as for the missing info, it is a state requirement that i have_ some_ of what i needed, the rest is required by our management. so there was a little latitude i could have utilized but chose not to. im just curious why women seem to act like that when no one is 'looking'. although im not a bad looking guy im not_ that_ good looking either.it certainly couldnt be my dry personality..... maybe women just have weird fantasies about huge completely tattooed white boys  with blue eyes.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 18, 2011)

antisocialcreep said:


> lmao, no im not a lawyer, i have too high an ethical code for that. im a scumbag not a bottom feeder. as for the missing info, it is a state requirement that i have_ some_ of what i needed, the rest is required by our management. so there was a little latitude i could have utilized but chose not to. im just curious why women seem to act like that when no one is 'looking'. although im not a bad looking guy im not_ that_ good looking either.it certainly couldnt be my dry personality..... maybe women just have weird fantasies about huge completely tattooed white boys with blue eyes.


 
it must be the blue eyes...I have brown eyes and I always hear chicks wetting themselves over guys with blue eyes after they walk away...blue eyed bastards...


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 18, 2011)

bro please tell us what u want to do so i can change career paths lmao!!!! but seriously bro. i would have done the same thing. whats a few minutes of fun.... maybe 2 in my case  when u have a career? is it worth it? that took some serious self control on ur part props bro!


----------



## Rednack (Nov 18, 2011)

antisocialcreep said:


> im a professional scum bag. seriously though similar shit happens bout once a month or bi-monthly


Sounds like you're a social worker approving food stamps, too me..


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 19, 2011)

was she white black hispanic asian? fill us in more we can figure this out!


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 19, 2011)

I ain't a women, so I shouldn't answer.  Even though I think it's funny when us guys ask for a women's point of view and nothing but men answer      But now that you've shut her down, she aint gonna stop till she get's you!  Ha ha!  Just kidding, seriously though, might happen.  Maybe it's some freaky fantasy, or maybe some evil scheme to get you in a corner and make the rest of your life regretting that one "mistake"...


----------



## lisarox (Nov 19, 2011)

Have you ever met this woman? I can't imagine just walking up to some guy I don't know ( no matter how much sex appeal he has or what line of work he is in) and offering myself. No matter how horney i am. Either she is a straight up skank ass slut or I am a prude. Im baffled on this one. Props to you tho. Im sure you love having your ego stroked. Lol


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 19, 2011)

lisarox said:


> Have you ever met this woman? I can't imagine just walking up to some guy I don't know ( no matter how much sex appeal he has or what line of work he is in) and offering myself. No matter how horney i am. Either she is a straight up skank ass slut or I am a prude. Im baffled on this one. Props to you tho. Im sure you love having your ego stroked. Lol


 seeing woman these days. and being a younger guys and seeig how girls act and dress and what they do im going to go out on a huge limb here and say ur prude lmao. i beleive this shit happens on a dialy theirs no question in my mind.


----------



## chesty4 (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm in the wrong line of work apparently. Also, I think I'll get some blue contacts to cover up my green eyes....


----------



## banker23 (Nov 19, 2011)

chesty4 said:


> I'm in the wrong line of work apparently. Also, I think I'll get some blue contacts to cover up my green eyes....


 
green's right up there with blue bro, don't change it. It's us brown-eyed guys that gotta be creative and work hard to win the ladies over.


----------



## lisarox (Nov 19, 2011)

Blond hair and blue eye are over rated. I love dark hair, dark eyes, a nice tan covering big muscles. Blond and blue is too pretty boy. Sorry to offend any of you all.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 19, 2011)

lisarox said:


> Have you ever met this woman? I can't imagine just walking up to some guy I don't know ( no matter how much sex appeal he has or what line of work he is in) and offering myself. No matter how horney i am. Either she is a straight up skank ass slut or I am a prude. Im baffled on this one. Props to you tho. Im sure you love having your ego stroked. Lol



No, you're not a prude, just a girl w some self respect.  That girl is obviously not marrying material.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 20, 2011)

lisarox said:


> Blond hair and blue eye are over rated. I love dark hair, dark eyes, a nice tan covering big muscles. Blond and blue is too pretty boy. Sorry to offend any of you all.


 
no offense....I am as far from blue/blonde as can be, except no tan (scot/irish/german/austrian mutt...it's always something isn't it).


----------



## Rednack (Nov 20, 2011)

lisarox said:


> Have you ever met this woman? I can't imagine just walking up to some guy I don't know ( no matter how much sex appeal he has or what line of work he is in) and offering myself. No matter how horney i am. Either she is a straight up skank ass slut or I am a prude. Im baffled on this one. Props to you tho. Im sure you love having your ego stroked. Lol


you can tell you're a dumbass blonde the way you spelled horney..


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 20, 2011)

car salesman?, mechanic?, drug testing person?, walmart doing returns/exchanges?


----------



## lisarox (Nov 20, 2011)

**HORNY****  Is that better princess??? I will be sure to use my spell check next time. Just for you.  ;-) REDNACK ....REDNECK....how does that go?????


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 20, 2011)

lisarox said:


> **HORNY****  Is that better princess??? I will be sure to use my spell check next time. Just for you.  ;-) REDNACK ....REDNECK....how does that go?????



hes a pimple on the ass of this forum..  OP what the hell do you do for a living, this is KILLInG me. I'm not going to change career paths, but I just want to get what was going on.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 20, 2011)

lisarox said:


> **HORNY****  Is that better princess??? I will be sure to use my spell check next time. Just for you.  ;-) REDNACK ....REDNECK....how does that go?????


No need getting your panties all twisted up sister, it was just one word..


what did you edit for


----------



## ZECH (Nov 20, 2011)

lisarox said:


> **HORNY****  Is that better princess??? I will be sure to use my spell check next time. Just for you.  ;-) REDNACK ....REDNECK....how does that go?????



Don't worry....if you were naked in front of him, he couldn't get his 2 inches up if he tried.


----------



## mohitici (Nov 21, 2011)

I can help u Dude.If u face this kind of situation again without wasting time give me a call will be there and help ur Client.


----------



## lisarox (Nov 21, 2011)

ZECH said:


> Don't worry....if you were naked in front of him, he couldn't get his 2 inches up if he tried.




Lol. Is this supposed to make me feel better or more self conscious?


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Nov 21, 2011)

lisarox said:


> Blond hair and blue eye are over rated. I love dark hair, dark eyes, a nice tan covering big muscles. Blond and blue is too pretty boy. Sorry to offend any of you all.


 
Ouch...


----------



## ZECH (Nov 21, 2011)

lisarox said:


> Lol. Is this supposed to make me feel better or more self conscious?



Better. Not meant as an insult.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 21, 2011)

ZECH said:


> Don't worry....if you were naked in front of him, he couldn't get his* 2 inches* up if he tried.


 thats all sum of us have towork with


----------



## Rednack (Nov 22, 2011)

lisarox said:


> Lol. Is this supposed to make me feel better or more self conscious?









With this rode hard, put up wet look here, i'd say you should be self conscious..


----------



## banker23 (Nov 22, 2011)

Rednack said:


> With this rode hard, put up wet look here, i'd say you should be self conscious..


 
I looked at all four of your pics Lisa and I say *no* need to be self conscious (this one's not my favorite but I think the lighting's messed up because there's a big difference in coloration from top to bottom so not your fault-lower ab area is REAL nice). Kudos to you for looking good and feeling confident enough to put yourself out there.


----------



## lisarox (Nov 23, 2011)

Rednack said:


> With this rode hard, put up wet look here, i'd say you should be self conscious..



Looks like I have just found my #1 fan.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 23, 2011)

lisarox said:


> Looks like I have just found my #1 fan.


I must admit i have a thing for trailer park trash...


----------



## squigader (Nov 24, 2011)

OP still hasn't told us his line of work. Unless he does, he's frauding.


----------



## Colestar (Nov 25, 2011)

squigader said:


> OP still hasn't told us his line of work. Unless he does, he's frauding.


 
Bail Bondsmen.....


----------



## gyrl-tuff (Jun 28, 2012)

well either this story is a bit exxagerated (likely) or she was a nasty skanky human mattress (also likely).  if this happens regularly...as you say it does....then just think, if they're doing this with you...then they're doing this with ALL men!  Don't go there, job or not!  No woman wants a dirty dick man!


----------



## Rayca (Jul 10, 2012)

My ex-husband worked as an appliance "service" technician and he used to tell me all kinds of stories. He got offers for get-aways, concert tickets, women changing into revealing, skimpy outfits just to do the deed. Of course, he always told me he said "no." Whatever. He was very handsome but got pretty dough-boy (from my cookin) so it's not just about great bods. He was also very charming and women love that! And, no, that's not why he's my ex.


----------

